# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  España depura sólo el 84% de sus aguas residuales, incumpliendo la Directiva Europea 91/271

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ose/13/...ea-91271-25259

Según recoge, citando datos del MAGRAMA, el Informe Sostenibilidad en España publicado recientemente por el OSE, en el año 2010 el grado de conformidad de la carga contaminante en España se situó en el 84%, un porcentaje muy similar al de los tres últimos años.



Desde la aprobación en el año 1995 del Plan Nacional de Saneamiento y Depuración de Aguas Residuales se han conseguido muchos avances en materia de depuración. Durante el periodo 1995-2010 la población equivalente no conforme experimentó un descenso considerable situándose en 2010 en un total de 10.909.722 h-e (16%), pero este esfuerzo no ha sido suficiente. A España le queda mucho por hacer para poder cumplir con el objetivo marcado por la Unión Europea a través de la Directiva 91/271/CE.

----------


## ben-amar

Para nada me creo que la depuracion de aguas llegue al 80%.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que lo que han querido decir es que el 84% se la población vive en lugares con depuradora.
Otra cosa es que funcione siempre y que cuando funcione depure. O que le lleguen, a la depuradora, todas las aguas sucias del lugar. O sea que ben-amar tiene más razón que un santo.

----------


## DonQuijote

Aqui en Madrid se oyen cosas de la depuradora del Manzanares que hacen pensar en paises tercermundistas y corruptos. Dicen que ha dimitido algun responsable de esa depuradora porque le obligaban a firmar que depuraba el 100% de las aguas cuando no era cierto. Asi que esas graficas y los politicos que las hacen cada vez son mas papel mojado.

----------


## No Registrado

No se lo creen ni "jartos de tintorro".

----------

